# Can somebody tell me what bloodline you think she is



## Dustina918 (Jul 18, 2017)

I got her from shelter about 2 months ago they said she was around 2 ive been trying to figure out what she is but i need a little helo maybe you guys can help me


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's just a bull breed mix. You can't tell lines by looking at a dog. You need the pedigree to know for sure what she is and how she's bred. 
Congrats on your rescue and welcome to GP.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dustina918. What you have there is the same thing many of us have, a bully breed dog of unknown origin. I refer to mine as mutts because mine are rescues and I will never know what they are mixed with. 
I can tell by the pictures that she is well taken care of and loved. Really, what more can you ask for. ;-)

Joe


----------

